# &   :

## Ihor

. ,    ,        ? 
   .         4,

----------


## Def

Rosava BC-52 185/65 R14
,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

--,   .     ...

----------


## Ihor

> --,   .*     ...*

          ? 
     ,   ,   /,   / ( 1 ,   3  4 )     30     ,

----------


## Def

> ,   ,   /,

    .        .)))

----------


## Ihor

> .        .)))

    ,   Top Gear, .      ,         ,         :)

----------


## erazer

Toyo
195-15

----------


## Def

> Top Gear,

    .  .  .   ))))

----------


## Gonosuke

-2
  - !

----------


## Ihor

> -2
>   - !

      4/5/7

----------


## Gonosuke

,      .   ,   - ,    ,    -2  ...

----------


## Def

> 4/5/7

    .       .(   ) ))))

----------


## Gonosuke

? 
 -   ,       ,     -      (

----------


## Ihor

> .       .(   ) ))))

    , ,  !   ,

----------


## Def

,    .  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

  ,         ?         ,    ...

----------


## Ihor

> ? 
>  -   ,       ,     -      (

  Hakkapeliitta R

----------


## Gonosuke

... 
      ((

----------


## Def

> ,    ...

        .    .?)))))))

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

      (  ).       (  ,  ).
     , " " .    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .?)))))))

   ...  15 (((

----------


## Def

> 15

  .     30. ... 
    .    15-.  
   140-  ...

----------

-  
    - ,      -     
   ""

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

    .  ?        +     ,    .

----------


## erazer

.     .   -     .   .   -    .       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

      4
        \(  ). 
            -  , .     ,    ?    ,  ?

----------

us  ))
      "  -    "       ,      (         ) 
  -      ,  /.
__          .

----------

*erazer*,

----------

. Nokian WR G2   ,

----------


## Gonosuke

**,          ?

----------


## erazer

> 4
>         \(  ). 
>             -  , .     ,    ?    ,  ?

      -      ?   -  .   

> *erazer*,

   ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

    .
,          ...

----------


## Gonosuke

()     -  ,     .   ,  ,   -      \.

----------


## erazer

> .

  . .     .

----------

:      -    ,        .    ,       .    .
 :    -  ,    ,     . 
: "  ..."

----------


## Ihor

> ,         ?         ,    ...

       ,    24        ,             ,   :)

----------

*Ihor*,      .    (  )     .

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,      .    (  )     .

           :)

----------


## Gonosuke

> :)

        )))

----------


## Ihor

> )))

       ,   150-200   -  ,    -      
         ,

----------

?       " "

----------


## Gonosuke

.       .

----------


## Ihor

,         :)

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        :)

   ,     - ...

----------


## Ihor

> ,     - ...

     452,

----------


## vladd

> ?       " "

  -:        ,        (    ,  ).
-: "  " () ,      ""?

----------


## JPM

...

----------


## sharasha

*JPM*,   ????
.

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

       ...     ...  .     .

----------


## JPM

*Gonosuke*,   
     )  *sharasha*,       
p.s.     ))

----------


## 23q

columbia. .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

  ... ... ))

----------


## JPM

> ... ... ))

----------


## erazer

toyo,  -       .   -  .

----------


## Ihor

,      :)

----------


## Def

X-5 ?

----------


## tanyhas

Dunlop Ice Touch ,     ,  .  ,   ,     (""        . )   " ",          )))    Nokian Hakkapeliitta )
             !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

  ...,  -      ,  , -!

----------


## Pentax

> ...,  -

   ?

----------


## Tiramisu

Toyo Observe.

----------

,  .
   satoya samurai (  ,  ).      ,  ,       ,        (    ).   -       /,        .   -      , .
   goodyear ultragrip.    ...     -,       -  :   ,  ,     .         -         . ""    180        -      .      -     .      - ,   .        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...     .

----------


## Pentax

> ...     .

     ? ,         "".   

> 

  ? )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ? ,         "".

  ... -,   ...      ,   ,  ...    .

----------


## tanyhas

> ...     .

            .       .
       ...
- ""-      ,    ,  ,      .
       -   , , , .
     ,     .-         ,     (   ) ,    -  
 ,  .             )))
, ""          ...   ,  ))))
  !

----------


## froguz

.     .       350    760 .  ,      1200  .
,      .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,      .

      ....         . 
       .      .    ,   30-35        . ....       -  ,   ,

----------


## VitaliyS

185/65 R14  Snowgard 86T .    ,   550    .     5-

----------


## murzilka

,   ,      .         , ,   .     ,          ,       ,    .     ,     ?           ,       ?

----------

,   ?

----------


## alexx76

> ,   ? 
>          ?

               ))..

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...     ,     ,      ...      .

----------


## alexx76

> ...     ,     ,      ...      .

     ..   ..       ..      ..  ..            @..15

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ..       ..      ..  ..            @..15

  ... .

----------


## alexx76

> ... .

            ...    ..     .                ..      ))

----------

> ))..

    ,   ()

----------


## sammi

,     ,       .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ,   ,   )
  ,  , ...

----------


## Victorious

,    ,                - ,        "".         ,        . 
      ,        .    .

----------


## GVL224

:)

----------


## MAD_MAX

> "".         ,

    ??? 
    ,   -,         .
   Goodyear Artic Ice.    .   ,  .    BARUM     .
     . 
    ,  100,      ,        .

----------


## Victorious

> ...

    , .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> , .

   300

----------

.   ,    ,   , ,     ,  .  ,       .
   ( )   ,  ,    .     5 ,      .     .      "" -   "  ".  ,    -  , "  ".       , ,      .    (,      ),  nordman-    .

----------


## Victorious

.      ,        
,   :  

> 11.02.2016   ̳           .     ......  ""  -         20  . 
>     ,  ,   ,   -: "  " ()   "   "     ().  
>     ,      ,    .   18    :     ""   ""     , ϳ , ,         . , ̳          .

    :  

> " "     "̲ , " ( "")
> Depo.  12  2017

   ,   .
====================
      "",    "".      2    ,   ,      .

----------


## Michael

Michelin () -  , . 
     -   Toyo Tires:      ,  Michelin, Brigestone   ..   -  . 
.. ,  -  ,    ,  ..   (       -    ).

----------


## MAD_MAX

,     .

----------


## 23q

,

----------


## MAD_MAX

TOYO

----------

Honda Accord?  ̳ ,    ,   '   ,  , ,    ,     ,      , ',    .     ,    )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Honda Accord

  ...    !    

> ̳

  ...!    

> 

  ...

----------


## PanPanov

.      .       ,          GOODYEAR 215/60 R16,    https://koleso2000.ua/shini-goodyear-215-60-16 .        5,   .       ,  ,     .       ,  ,  ,  .     ,        .       ,     ,     ,        ,       ,       !

----------


## MAD_MAX

, ,

----------


## Michael

,    . 
   Toyo observe gsi-5,  Bridgestone blizzak revo gz. 
Toyo ,      ,  ,         .
,    ,    .

----------

